# Axiom Paddywagon EXP 19 - rack bag / tail pack



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

I wanted a sort of light to mid-sized rack bag for day rides that I could stuff all the normal tools, tube, lock etc in and have enough room for some food and drinks. The bomb proof Kriega R5 I generally use for short rides just didn't have enough volume to it. I found this Axiom Paddywagon bag on Amazon (best price by a stretch) and decided to pick one up.

The construction quality is decent bicycle grade. It isn't Aerostich or Chrome or Kriega level, but it's o.k.. The zippers are light gauge is my main thing about it, fine for me, but for heavy users I wonder. Comes with a rain cover and a shoulder strap.

The bag is a good bit smaller than it appears in some of the photos kicking around on the web. The size is great for what I wanted from it but it's definitely not full pannier sized as it can appear.

The inside of the bag is padded and somewhat insulated and has a movable velcro padded barrier like a camera case has.

The tail pocket is big enough to handle my George Costanza tri-fold wallet and maybe my keys, not much more. There is a spring clip key holder in the main bag body too.

The attachment is the usual four velcro straps on the corners and the velcro is a decent quality. It's very secure on the Surly Nice Rack that is pictured, no concerns there.

The bike I have is an XXL 24" frame Surly Ogre and that's a Surly Nice Rack (big).

Axiom Paddywagon EXP 19


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice. Looks like the Topeak EXP trunk bag that I bought. Panniers look about the same size as well.


----------

